# dLAN 500(Devolo) Stromkreis Problem



## PhoenixEX (7. April 2017)

Hallo,

nur damit alles verständlich ist.
Ich habe einen dlan Gerät das ich mit dem Router verbinde(dlan Router) und das andere dlan Gerät, schließe ich woanders an(dlan2)
Es funktioniert auch eigentlich alles ABER wenn dlan2 in der nähe von dlan-router ist
Das Problem: wenn ich dlan2 weiter oben im Gebäude anschließe, findet er das Gerät nicht
Ich nehme an, es liebt daran, dass es kein geschlossener Stromkreis ist.
Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?
Danke


----------



## Hornissentreiber (7. April 2017)

Ich bin in Sachen Elektrik kein Fachmann, aber eines weiß ich mit Sicherheit: jeder Stromkreis ist geschlossen, sonst ist es kein Stromkreis. Wenn zwei Powerlan-Geräte einander nicht finden, kann der Grund eigentlich nur sein, dass sie sich in zwei getrennten Stromkreisen befinden. Eventuell könnte es auch daran liegen, dass die Leitungen bzw. deren internen Verbindungen so schlecht sind, dass eine Datenverbindung nicht mehr möglich ist. Letzteres ist aber nur geraten, ob das tatsächlich passieren kann, weiß ich nicht.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. April 2017)

Ich gehe mal vom Speedport Neo aus... der kann schon mit HomePlug AV2 über den Schutzleiter senden. Probier mal die Devolo 1200+. Wenn das nix bringt -> Elektriker


----------



## PhoenixEX (10. April 2017)

Erstmals danke Leute
Nach mehrfachen fehlversuchen habe ich die Hoffnung leider aufgegeben und werde nach einer anderen Alternative suchen
Dennoch danke
MfG


----------

